# 8 or 10 ply?



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

As long as the combined weight rating is enough to handle your trailer loaded, either will be fine. The 8ply may ride nicer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

Our 4-h bumper bull and 6-h gooseneck used load range G tires with a 16 ply. You should really consult with some sort of tire professional or maybe an experienced trailer/load person at a truck service center about what load range you need. I would find out the "minimum" and then get one a level better. 

Bonus while you're doing the tires - have your axles checked for straightness and get the wheel bearings packed. I always go all out with maintenance, and advise getting in the habit of doing it regularly. My fur children depend on being safe when hauled, so in the long run an extra $100 on tires or whatever is worth it.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Luckily, I'm married to my mechanic  He should check on that stuff while he's there. I might possibly pay a tire place to do it, just because they'll have a jack equipped for lifting this kind of load. Honey works on cars/trucks at work, and his lift arms won't fit around my trailer (that & it would be a monster to get that thing turned around in the the shop building)

The tires on it now are "LT" which, of course is Light Truck... something I ran on my 1/2 ton dodge (not the one in the pic)

I've called 2 places, and they each quoted me for 10ply first. One company doesn't even stock the 8 ply because he said the price difference is only about $5 cheaper per tire.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I do believe there are tires designed specifically for trailers. They are not regular auto tires. I think mine are 10 ply for a 16' stock with 5000lb axles.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> I do believe there are tires designed specifically for trailers. They are not regular auto tires. I think mine are 10 ply for a 16' stock with 5000lb axles.


There definitely is "trailer tires". They track better and usually are rated higher.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

The difference between a 10 ply and an 8 ply is the load rating. Are you carrying a load that requires a 10 ply tire?

A piece of advice my father gave me many years ago.....there's many places to go cheap, but buy the best tires and brakes you can get.

That's been very good advice for me.....rode with the neighbor last weekend and he had a flat on his trailer.....he told me he never buys new tires for the trailer as it sits to much. Each to his own, but the last thing I want is to break down while loaded with horses.

Watch the races and you'll see tires putting more cars in the wall than anything else.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I currently have a trailer I tow almost daily for work that has:

Firestone Transforce HT load range E tires

my truck has 75K miles, so guessing 1/2 of those pulling the trailer as well as quite a few miles on my last truck, and then more miles on the tires from the guy I bought the trailer from and still have EXCELLENT tread depth, no cracking. I pull the trailer in and out of dairy barns daily so the tires get abused and still look great


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

We pull a 3 horse slant BP. We put 10 ply tires on it designed for a trailer.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I run 10 ply E rated tires on both of my trailers. I also put radials instead of bias tires. :wink:


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

Apparently many of the tire places say it doesn't matter too much for this trailer, but a lot of them don't even carry the 8 in store, because the price between them & the 10s is so minimal (most are saying key less than $15/ tire, one gets them for only $3-4 difference!)

My husband can apparently get them around $60/each through work. He is supposed to get me a print out of details today (hopefully he remembers!)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

